Ask HN: What do you consider when choosing a 3rd party package? - mlejva
======
cimmanom
License.

Maturity (is this stable?).

Test coverage.

Recency of updates (is it actively maintained and up to date?).

Size and composition (bug/feature) of issue tracker backlog (how fragile is
it? do bugs actually get fixed?).

Popularity (if this gets abandoned, will someone else fork and maintain it?).

Documentation.

~~~
Artemix
Adding to that, I also take a look at its dependencies: is it using half the
NPM registry (or other central package registry) ?

